# Sunset picture



## Cat Dancer (Oct 19, 2010)

I took this a few days/weeks ago and I wanted to share. I'm feeling really low right now and trying to feel better.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 19, 2010)

A rainbow (obviously):


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 19, 2010)

This is an old picture, maybe three years ago?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 19, 2010)

This lady planted thousands of daffodil bulbs and they have multiplied since I took this picture. It's really beautiful.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 19, 2010)

Another sunset (sorry  I'm trying to hold on to my little bit of sanity.)


----------



## Daniel (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe this winter you can take pictures of the snow so we can compare it to lower-quality Canadian snow.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 20, 2010)

they are all beautiful Cat Dancer thanks


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 20, 2010)

Daniel, I have already ordered a "no snow" winter. We had enough of it last winter.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2010)

:lol:    I'm sure it will be much better this year since last winter seemed more extreme than usual.


----------



## Always Changing (Oct 20, 2010)

Really Great photo's Cat, thanks for sharing them.   

:hug:


----------



## busybee (Oct 20, 2010)

They are lovely photos ..... Thanks


----------



## unionmary (Oct 20, 2010)

Now those are pictures of sky,,,,such colours!!  The brief moments watching those must have brought you some piece of mind!!  Hang in hun, hang in!!


----------

